# Old Timer stove Craigslist



## BillsWS (Aug 29, 2012)

A great looking stove on our local Craiglist: http://up.craigslist.org/for/3230670096.html

Anyone know anything about Old Timer stoves?


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Aug 30, 2012)

I know nothing about them but I like the detail on the doors alot.


----------



## BillsWS (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know what it is that moves me about wood stoves, but I saw that ad and went "wow, I'd love to go buy that stove."  I did that with a Fisher this spring and just sold it to a guy for his garage on Monday.  It would be great to collect stoves as a hobby like some of the guys on this forum.


----------



## mellow (Aug 31, 2012)

That stove looks like it has been ran hard and put to bed wet.  When you see the steel turning white like that it is a good indicator it has been over fired and run hard many many times.


----------



## begreen (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep, there's snow in those hills that wasn't there when it left the factory. But it's probably 5/16" steel and pretty tough. One thing for sure, it's not a cast iron stove. Just the doors maybe, but it's a steel stove at heart.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 7, 2012)

the stove might be like the coors beer bottle. when the stove is cold it's white when the stove comes up to temp it turns green and if overfired it turns orange/yellow like the lawn in the summer.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 8, 2012)

There's still lots of life left in that old stove. Looks to be a knock-off Fisher Mama Bear or something like that. I'd use that stove in my workshop in a heartbeat. You wanna see a stove that was rode hard and put away wet, the old Fisher stove in our shared hunting camp fits that bill. The top is warped to hell on it (from my buddy JD putting snow on it to humidify the cabin years ago), he passed away years ago but that stove still gets the cabin nice and toasty. Thought about welding a new top on the stove but that's one of the memories we have of the old boy at camp and we'll keep it as long as it isn't a safety hazard.


----------



## PD Clinton (Sep 23, 2012)

BillsWS said:


>


 
A great looking stove on our local Craiglist: http://up.craigslist.org/for/3230670096.html

Anyone know anything about Old Timer stoves?


----------



## PD Clinton (Sep 23, 2012)

Bill , The stove you have pictured is an Old Timer II . I have owned a similar one for thirty years and still using it . I have nothing but good things to say about it . The model I have is the Old Timer I , a little smaller than the one pictured . They were built by Midwest Stoves Inc. don't know but probably no longer in business . Hope this helps . PDC


----------



## Raeburn (Nov 13, 2017)

I know this is a really old post but in case someone is looking for sime information on the Old Timer Stoves. This is what we used to heat our house when i was growing up. My parents purchased one of these in the early 80's. It was and still is a great stove. The coloring is how that particular one came. The doors are heavy cast. The rest is steel.


----------

